# Slo-mo...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh no - I just got a new phone with a slow motion option for the video. I could just follow the dogs around and film them all day, it cracks me up!

Who else has slo-mo on their camera?? Let's see some videos. ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvwrbdzkUyA


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful, such Grace... How fun to watch every foot fall, turn and facial expression. I need a new phone, I'm going to make sure it has this option.
PS... it is amazing how quiet and normal they look in slo-mo...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I'm going to accidently lose my phone, so the next one will be able to do the slow motion video.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> I think I'm going to accidently lose my phone, ...


Years ago when the grandsons were small, but old enough to understand cameras, I bought them a simple point-and-shoot. With an extra covers-everything warranty. It had something wrong with it, that the store refused to acknowledge as a defect. So the camera was accidentally left in the driveway and run over by a car! Covered by warranty.

In your case, the warranty aspect probably doesn't apply, but you still want to be sure that the loss is permanent, and driveways are good places to lose things for that purpose. <BG>

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The last one was lost in a few hundred acre field with ponds, or thrown out the window of a moving vehicle, if you ask my husband how I probably lost the phone I wanted to replace.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think everyone is on the right track - I feel like there are going to be lots of "lost" phones soon. 

Tknafox2 - they are so quiet and normal in slo-mo. It's too bad that I can't switch them to slo-mo in real life. . When Cash is running he kind of swings his front leg out to the side, but in slo-mo he looks much more graceful. 

I want to get some good videos of their faces with the jowls flapping all over the place...stay tuned!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I want it!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't wait for the next episode of the" Cash & Penny show" ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's a not so great video - it came out dark, but then it turned into the super crazy monster dog video. 

http://youtu.be/O44nUq9iRgI


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Slo-mo puppy!! I can't believe that Cash just lays there and let's him chew on him with those sharp puppy teeth!

http://youtu.be/S3mQMNfNomo


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Caught a quick video of Scout sprinting through a field this morning. Thought it would look interesting slowed down. 

https://flic.kr/p/zGDZ7h


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Scout is always interesting. She looks very happy.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I like it! Such a happy silly girl!!

I'm glad that no one films me in slo-mo, but I think all dogs sound be filmed in slo-mo.


----------

